# Cichlid really look good as a tattoo design!



## maxul (Dec 10, 2010)

I think cichlid really look great as a tattoo design. If you have anyone then please share it with us.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a pic of Angelina jolies back tattoo of a P. Synspilus


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

No pics, but I think Acarichthys heckelii, or indeed, any of the more demanding eartheaters(Daemon, lilith, leucositica etc) would look awesome! Beautiful colors and fins!


----------



## beccam (Nov 16, 2010)

Pali said:


> Here is a pic of Angelina jolies back tattoo of a P. Synspilus


i searched this after i saw it (curious to she if she ever kept cichlids) but it appears a guy from another fish forum photo shopped it on..... of his own fish 

i bet Angelina never thought she would have her photo in cichlid forums ( except for the occasional lip comparison *cough* VC-10 milomo)
:lol:


----------



## DrDoom (Mar 1, 2010)

beccam said:


> i bet Angelina never thought she would have her photo in cichlid forums ( except for the occasional lip comparison *cough* VC-10 milomo)
> :lol:


Well, she did provide the voice for a character in the movie Shark Tale :lol:


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

How the? Huh? :-?


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't have any but I saw this one as I was browsing...


----------

